# Tony Khan on Steve Austin's Podcast June 18th



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139578280405692418
Thought it'd be Moxley, but I'm fine with this as well.


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

Wonder how Vince feels about that


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow should be very interesting.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I love Austin. One of the greatest of all time but he is a WWE soldier/company guy. I don't think Austin would do it, at least blatantly, but I hope there isn't any "ulterior motives" against Khan heading into this interview.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Austin still contracted by WWE right? Interesting they're cool with him asking Khan stuff. Maybe they want insider scoop on how to be relevant
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/m2XjBg7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heston" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

A no-lose for Khan really here - I mean I don't think Austin is going to have a gotcha interview so it's free publicity for AEW on a WWE affiliated podcast. Vince was desperate to make sure AEW didn't get Austin they likely allowed him to keep complete control over his podcast work and choice of guests.


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

jeffatron said:


> Wonder how Vince feels about that


Vince Russo did say that...


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I will mark if he just answers "What?" to every question until Austin eventually tells him to leave.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hmm this will be a damn good listen. I do wonder if Austin tries to "talk down" to AEW. Dude is a company man.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I thought there was a Legends deal or something that prevented Austin from doing this? Well regardless, Im glad its happening. More exposure for AEW the better.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

WINNING said:


> I love Austin. One of the greatest of all time but he is a WWE soldier/company guy. I don't think Austin would do it, at least blatantly, but I hope there isn't any "ulterior motives" against Khan heading into this interview.


 nope he is been shitting on them and their product a lot lately. It started when he discovered njpw
I think we should stop seeing evil everywhere lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Only risk is Khan might say too much and divulge booking plans. Dude is pretty confident speaking with media though but talking for 20 minutes plus over a phone connect you could slip and admit somebody signed etc.

But then the pod isn't live (at least I don't think they are) so Austin could just edit that out if he didn't want to burn bridges in a major way.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Stone Cold becoming ALL ELITE? :bjpenn


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Stone Cold signing a brand new deal with WWE for more money and his first podcast back is with the owner of All Elite Wrestling. :lol :lol :lol :lol

He gives ZERO fucks and knows he's raking in that money FOR LIFE regardless of what he does or says


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

We all know how much Vince loves to re-life famous WWE moments of the past. 

Well he just got the Austin/Bret double turn in 2019. >


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Austin might be a company man, but he's not an ass-kisser either, so I don't think there is an ulterior motive here imo. Should be a good listen.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> We all know how much Vince loves to re-life famous WWE moments of the past.
> 
> Well he just got the Austin/Bret double turn in 2019. <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/WrestlingForum_2014RED/smilies/tango_face_devil.png" border="0" alt="" title="Devil" class="inlineimg" />


Bah Gawd Austin!!! You're sleeping with the enemy!! :vince3


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Austin is in the unique position of being able to do whatever he wants because he still makes Vince a lot of money. He's a pro-wresthing fan so if he wants to interview people from AEW there isn't a lot WWE can do about it.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Chrome said:


> Austin might be a company man, but he's not an ass-kisser either, so I don't think there is an ulterior motive here imo. Should be a good listen.


this, the man has been saying Kenny Omega is better than the whole wwe roster for idk how many years, but people still think he is some kind of ass kisser. he openly critics the wwe product. he is just careful because criticizing a wrestler could legit hurt his confidence because he is stone cold! he knows if he goes too hard on some of the boys they might very well take it bad and it could hurt them. Rollins said he was actually very hurt by bret hart's comments. 
I think that's all


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

patpat said:


> nope he is been shitting on them and their product a lot lately. It started when he discovered njpw
> I think we should stop seeing evil everywhere lol


This is a carny business. Don't get too hopeful.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

A-C-P said:


> Stone Cold becoming ALL ELITE? :bjpenn


JR could pull him in...


----------



## SMW (Feb 28, 2008)

you never know. maybe JR could talk him into it.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

This should be a good listen. Looking forward to the podcast.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

im surprised Austin is in bed with the enemy since he is technically still contracted to WWE


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

The podcast comes out tomorrow. I’m really interested to listen to it and see what topics they cover.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

the podcast is up. 

https://www.podcastone.com/episode/Steve-Austin-Return-Tony-Khan-AEW


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Should be a good listen. I'm shocked Vince didn't try to prevent this somehow. But I'm not sure how Stone Cold's contract is worded on what he can and can't do.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Freelancer said:


> Should be a good listen. I'm shocked Vince didn't try to prevent this somehow. But I'm not sure how Stone Cold's contract is worded on what he can and can't do.


If Austin was getting first dibs on interviewing current WWE talent (which seemed to stop halfway during his Podcast run) and he was flogging stuff for WWE then I could understand WWE not wanting him to do it. But aside from the TV version of the podcast he be doing with WWE and his payrise. He's calling the shots it seems on the audio version of it.

Plus I doubt Vince wants to piss off the guy who pretty much saved his company.I think that gives him pretty much leeway to interview who the hell he wants.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Spoiler: Cast info



TAG TOURNAMENT CONFIRMED FOR AEW TV!!!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

some notes:

- Austin watched Double or Nothing and really enjoyed it 
- called Cody-Dustin an instant classic. "the most emotion I've felt watching a wrestling match in years"
- also praised Bucks-Lucha Bros and Omega-Jericho
- there will be a tag team tournament for the tag titles once TV starts
- Austin said that the Ambrose interview has haunted him since it happened and that he felt like shit over it
- the date and timeslot for the TV show will be revealed "Soon™"
- there will be a women's and women's tag team championships
- Fight for the Fallen will be available for free as well


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

Women's tag titles? What the fuck please no ._.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Raye said:


> Women's tag titles? What the fuck please no ._.


Don't think WWE. Think STARDOM. It can work.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Raye said:


> Women's tag titles? What the fuck please no ._.


 "OMG WWE FAILED IT IT MEANS NO ONE CAN SUCCEED WITH IT" 
calm down he said there Will be one. It could be anywhere in the future. And if well done the tag team division for women can be entertaining great and give the one who arent fighting for the world title something to do. I would take some joshi tag team team craziness over a good title every fucking day of the week. 

Also damn Tony Khan's memory is one hell of a thing :lol


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Beatles123 said:


> Raye said:
> 
> 
> > Women's tag titles? What the fuck please no ._.
> ...


 thank you man! Everyone think of wwe, but there some hella entertaining woman wrestling out there with compelling personalities. But no one watches it because it is in Japan or in tna...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Eh, I'd slow down on the prospect of the tag titles for your women's division since it's very thin right now. 

LOVE the tag team titles being the main focus of the first few shows on TNT. Looks like they will really emphasis tag teams, as they should be. Can't wait until certain other teams elsewhere add onto the division.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

Lol, calm down thinking that I'm referring to WWE. I'm thinking back to the Knockouts Tag Titles, which filled a niche for the Beautiful People, but other than that, it was an entire failure. They had one of the most talented women's rosters at the time and they are the real starters of the women's wrestling revolution. I'm not even the slightest bit surprised that it's a concept that sucks in the WWE.

AEW has a thin women's roster. I'm not particularly excited for this. I'd love to be proven wrong.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Raye said:


> Women's tag titles? What the fuck please no ._.


I presume this will mean more women will be hired or I can see this not working. 

Meanwhile tag team tournament sounds really fun :mark:


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Well he said there will be a woman roster, he didnt say when. They saw the wwe failure. They arent stupid and they wont throw a tag team division for women if there isnt enough talent and the division isnt established yet. I dont think the tag women title will be for now. But in the future when they establish them and have a good and huge female roster? Yes absolutely. Maybe the tag title will be more joshi oriented, who knows at this point?


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

*Steve Austin podcast with Tony Khan now up*

Listening to it now and it’s pretty crazy how Tony is so passionate talking about the card at DoN, I love it and shows he will give his all to AEW which is great news for us fans but hopefully he keeps the EVPs in line.

Anyways....let’s use this thread to discuss the podcast.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

There isn't enough women on the roster for tag belts..


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Steve Austin podcast with Tony Khan now up*

Just finished it. Pretty good listen. Tony seems very passionate about wrestling, and Stone Cold said he loved Double or Nothing. I'm sure Vince isn't that happy.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Steve Austin podcast with Tony Khan now up*

Vince McMahon loves promoting. Tony Khan loves *wrestling*. Big difference.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't like the idea of full on tournaments for tag titles, women's title and women's tag titles when we got one singles match and a pre-show BR winner to crown first Elite World Champion. I mean I like the idea of tournaments and believe the Elite World Championship should have at least had a 8-man field itself, but you can't crown the World Championship such a half assed way and then have full on tournaments for all other titles. 

It's like the World Title will have the least legitimacy of all of their titles now because of it.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I don't like the idea of full on tournaments for tag titles, women's title and women's tag titles when we got one singles match and a pre-show BR winner to crown first Elite World Champion. I mean I like the idea of tournaments and believe the Elite World Championship should have at least had a 8-man field itself, but you can't crown the World Championship such a half assed way and then have full on tournaments for all other titles.
> 
> It's like the World Title will have the least legitimacy of all of their titles now because of it.


Fucking hell. Some muthafuckas got to find something/anything to bitch about. fpalm


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome part that’ Steve was talking To mutual friends and got Jon Moxleys # and called him and had a 30 minute convo. Said he felt like shit after the first interview but now things all good. That’s great to hear. Love both of them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I will watch Joshi tag matches any day based off DoN


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I don't like the idea of full on tournaments for tag titles, women's title and women's tag titles when we got one singles match and a pre-show BR winner to crown first Elite World Champion. I mean I like the idea of tournaments and believe the Elite World Championship should have at least had a 8-man field itself, but you can't crown the World Championship such a half assed way and then have full on tournaments for all other titles.
> 
> It's like the World Title will have the least legitimacy of all of their titles now because of it.


It's actually the opposite. It actually makes the Battle Royal mean something. This ain't know Andre the Giant memorial shit. Tournaments for everything else are fine. There's really no reason to hate on this honestly.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I don't like the idea of full on tournaments for tag titles, women's title and women's tag titles when we got one singles match and a pre-show BR winner to crown first Elite World Champion. I mean I like the idea of tournaments and believe the Elite World Championship should have at least had a 8-man field itself, but you can't crown the World Championship such a half assed way and then have full on tournaments for all other titles.
> 
> It's like the World Title will have the least legitimacy of all of their titles now because of it.


 well they didnt have the TV when they were doing the all elite world title built. And the world title will get over just by whr way its presented and the storyline around it. Not everything revolves around the in-ring/workrate side of things.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Tony announced a tournament for the Tag-Team Titles on TNT.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Incredibly fair interview.. Austin wasn't the least bit biased at all and actually came off as a huge fan of AEW and what's happening without slighting WWE, and without straight out promoting AEW but the underlining tone was painted very clear. Austin is all about AEW. He let Tony talk, and talk A LOT which is saying something because Austin usually dominates interviews.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I was surprised about the Women's Tag Titles bit given that their Women's roster is small right now. Although TBF, Tony didn't say WHEN exactly that would happen I guess.

If they sign enough women, or use their talent sharing with other companies decently, then sure why not.

Give Tenille Dashwood a call. Or Scarlett Bordeaux perhaps.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Pretty boring podcast. Stone Cold called it himself "oh no I'm rambling now...". Fuck yeah you are. Interview the dude; shut up, Steve.

Good for the information on upcoming AEW, seeing Khan's perspective. Nothing else except for Stone Cold rambling and offering little insight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

On a side note I read the report that Vince McMahon he's not going to let anybody go or try not to leave his company LOL talk about desperation even the jobbers get the five-year contract deal. But of course I'm sure he can't make you stay but he's going to try his best


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

WINNING said:


> *Eh, I'd slow down on the prospect of the tag titles for your women's division since it's very thin right now. *
> 
> LOVE the tag team titles being the main focus of the first few shows on TNT. Looks like they will really emphasis tag teams, as they should be. Can't wait until certain other teams elsewhere add onto the division.


Definitely think it be the last titles I think they should bring out until they really build on their women's division. It's the only thing in AEW that still I think isn't as strong as it could be. You have some talent there but a lot of meh workers and still green talent. I still stand by they need some big names and some up and coming talent in that women's division to add to what they got. I'm not agaisnt it just don't think they have the talent or deepest roster to be thinking of that for the women yet.


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> On a side note I read the report that Vince McMahon he's not going to let anybody go or try not to leave his company LOL talk about desperation even the jobbers get the five-year contract deal. But of course I'm sure he can't make you stay but he's going to try his best


This did this back in the day also, HBK wanted to go join his friends Hall and Nash in WCW and Vince said no.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> It's actually the opposite. It actually makes the Battle Royal mean something. This ain't know Andre the Giant memorial shit. Tournaments for everything else are fine. There's really no reason to hate on this honestly.


Yeah, Sunny Days, No Legs, Glacier, Billy Gunn, Nakazawa, Orange Cassidy, Ace Romero, Tommy Dreamer, Brandon Cutler, Shawn Spears, Marquen, Isiah Kassidy, Joey Janela, Jungle Boy, Marko Stunt were among the 23 wrestlers eligible and vying to be first ever champion. 

On a pre-show. 

Prestige baby!



Chan Hung said:


> On a side note I read the report that Vince McMahon he's not going to let anybody go or try not to leave his company LOL talk about desperation even the jobbers get the five-year contract deal. But of course I'm sure he can't make you stay but he's going to try his best


The wrestler still has to re-sign and want to stay. But he will be making Godfather offers. I think his retention rate will be over 90%. Most of the wrestlers there have been institutionalized. 

Also if you have two years remaining and Vince comes to you and wants you to extend for three more after your remaining two and you decline - you'll be jobbed out and then left off television while you crisscross the country working every house show.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Who cares what Vince thinks?

Austin and rock are untouchable


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > On a side note I read the report that Vince McMahon he's not going to let anybody go or try not to leave his company LOL talk about desperation even the jobbers get the five-year contract deal. But of course I'm sure he can't make you stay but he's going to try his best
> ...


Sadly this.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

A few thoughts...

1) Austin dominates interviews but it doesn't really bother me b/c he is usually more interesting than the people he interviews and I like his back in the day stories :lol
2) Very excited for a tag team wrestling resurgence. It's an art form in it's own right and for me, it's a way to do a lot of spots in rapid succession without some of the no-selling that goes on these days.
3) Khan is really invested in the details of the matches and performance. Interesting to hear him talk about that stuff.
4) I'm glad Austin addressed the Ambrose podcast. Watching it live and seeing two of my favorites totally flop together and then having fans rip on both of them really sucked. I'm happy that is finally resolved.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Steve Austin podcast with Tony Khan now up*



Strike Force said:


> Vince McMahon loves promoting. Tony Khan loves *wrestling*. Big difference.


Don't be fooled by a few stories of watching wrestling when he was young. Tony Khan is a promoter, first and foremost. Last time I heard a guy promote a product this hard and over the top was Don King promoting Tyson fights.

The man called his announce team, "JR at his best" JR working with a "good team". JR, is JR. He's always good, but he wasn't at his best. The two other guys were atrocious. 

Called the matches on the PPV a whole other level that people haven't seen ever in wrestling. The best work you'll ever see, best wrestlers in the world, best production values, best camera guys in the business. Ok, Tony.. ok Tony... we know, we got it.. AEW is the best company in the world.

Whatever. It was good podcast, learned insight about some upcoming title outlines. Always great to listen to Steve Austin and his take on wrestling. But nothing I didn't know already about Tony Khan. Also, this was a man fanboying out in front Austin. And Austin being very complimentary back, by saying nice things about his product. He wasn't lying, he liked it. But call it what it was, a compliment tour.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Zappers said:


> Strike Force said:
> 
> 
> > Vince McMahon loves promoting. Tony Khan loves *wrestling*. Big difference.
> ...


Do you think he will.keep that sad hack Alex Marvez?


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> Do you think he will.keep that sad hack Alex Marvez?


He’s not going to be on Fyter Fest allegedly. Not sure if that’s just for Fyter Fest or if he’s totally done.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Do you think he will.keep that sad hack Alex Marvez?


Not sure, I mean he just gave a compliment to his announce team. But things can change obviously. But yeah, that guy was really bad on the PPV.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Zappers said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think he will.keep that sad hack Alex Marvez?
> ...


He was awful. Renee Young was better. That's how bad he is. Please Tony, lose him asap.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Unless they're complete marks, the talent who are frustrated has an option to leave since there is a viable alternative. Vince and WWE don't have that much of a stranglehold like they used to.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Steve Austin podcast with Tony Khan now up*



Zappers said:


> Don't be fooled by a few stories of watching wrestling when he was young. Tony Khan is a promoter, first and foremost. Last time I heard a guy promote a product this hard and over the top was Don King promoting Tyson fights.
> 
> The man called his announce team, "JR at his best" JR working with a "good team". JR, is JR. He's always good, but he wasn't at his best. The two other guys were atrocious.
> 
> ...


Jesus, who shat in your salad? The guy did fine.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Listening to the podcast now. 

So AEW will be running events weekly. There won't be an off season in AEW either. I think the wrestlers are still going to be bombarded with work once the TV deal kicks in the fall.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Not sure how i feel about Women's tag titles.

It's been nothing but a disaster so far in WWE and AEW dont exactly have womens tag team's that spring to mind.

Would need to do a hell of a lot of work in that division


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

A proper tag division needs about 10 teams. And then at least 10 women vying for the singles title. There could be some overlap of course. But AEW would need at least 30 women under contract for healthy divisions in both. They have what five women signed right now? Unless the tags are mostly Joshi talent, they're going to go on a helluva hiring spree. Not sure there is 25 unsigned American indie women worth putting on television right away.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Listening to the podcast right now. Seems like a good dude who's confident in what AEW is trying to accomplish.

I followed Tony on Twitter, and interestingly enough, the following WWE names also follow him: Stephanie, Orton, Gallows, Anderson, Wyatt, Adam Cole, Slater, Dash, Natalya, Ric Flair. Might be others, but those are just the ones I saw because I follow those names too.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Steve Austin podcast with Tony Khan now up*



Zappers said:


> Don't be fooled by a few stories of watching wrestling when he was young. Tony Khan is a promoter, first and foremost. Last time I heard a guy promote a product this hard and over the top was Don King promoting Tyson fights.
> 
> The man called his announce team, "JR at his best" JR working with a "good team". JR, is JR. He's always good, but he wasn't at his best. The two other guys were atrocious.
> 
> ...


 I think you missed my point. Of course he is a promoter; he’s running a business, and making people buy tickets and PPVs is his first priority. However, he clearly has a love for professional wrestling, a term that Vince himself tried to banish for decades from even being used by commentators. That’s the distinction.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Steve Austin podcast with Tony Khan now up*



Strike Force said:


> I think you missed my point. Of course he is a promoter; he’s running a business, and making people buy tickets and PPVs is his first priority. However, he clearly has a love for professional wrestling, a term that Vince himself tried to banish for decades from even being used by commentators. That’s the distinction.


I see what you are saying. But we also have to take into account that Tony Khan comes from a world of sports. He's trying to incorporate professional /entertainment wrestling into it. So while we can talk about Vince and what he did years and years ago not using certain phrases, today now obviously he and the WWE company embraces the entertainment. Tony Khan is doing the same thing now what Vince did then. Tony is acting as wrestling is legit. He's all about wins and losses. That his roster only has the best "wrestlers" in the world. Which is quite off base. His roster is mostly filled with aerobatic entertainers. But that's what apparently people want to see as opposed to what is seen by the competition as Tony keeps telling us.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Steve Austin podcast with Tony Khan now up*



Zappers said:


> I see what you are saying. But we also have to take into account that Tony Khan comes from a world of sports. He's trying to incorporate professional /entertainment wrestling into it. So while we can talk about Vince and what he did years and years ago not using certain phrases, today now obviously he and the WWE company embraces the entertainment. Tony Khan is doing the same thing now what Vince did then. Tony is acting as wrestling is legit.* He's all about wins and losses.*


Wait, when was Vince all about wins and losses? When did Vince treat wrestling like a real sport? That didn't happen. Let's not try to rewrite history.



Zappers said:


> That his roster only has the best "wrestlers" in the world. Which is quite off base. His roster is mostly filled with *aerobatic* entertainers. But that's what apparently people want to see as opposed to what is seen by the competition as Tony keeps telling us.


Do you mean "acrobatic"? Also, that last sentence is a convoluted mess. I'm not even sure what point you're trying to make.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Keep in mind that Kenny is doing his damn best to bring a lot of Joshi talent to the states. A tag division makes sense.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Steve Austin podcast with Tony Khan now up*



Strike Force said:


> Wait, when was Vince all about wins and losses? When did Vince treat wrestling like a real sport? That didn't happen. Let's not try to rewrite history.


I never said that. TONY is about wins and losses. NOT Vince. Not rewriting any history.




> Do you mean "acrobatic"? Also, that last sentence is a convoluted mess. I'm not even sure what point you're trying to make.


Acrobatic. Yes, I misspelled the word. Btw, the last sentence is not a convoluted mess. Stop trying to be insulting, instead just ask a person to reword or to further explain if you don't understand something.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Zappers said:


> *Tony Khan is doing the same thing now what Vince did then.* Tony is acting as wrestling is legit. *He's all about wins and losses.*





Zappers said:


> *I never said that. TONY is about wins and losses. NOT Vince. *Not rewriting any history.












Sometimes, I don't know why I bother.


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

I thought Tony came off really well here


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Strike Force said:


> Sometimes, I don't know why I bother.


Again with the personal insulting .... gif and snide remark.....

No, again you're not understanding. The last two sentences are a separate point.

*So while we can talk about Vince and what he did years and years ago not using certain phrases, today now obviously he and the WWE company embraces the entertainment. Tony Khan is doing the same thing now what Vince did then. *

Which was the response to this:



Strike Force said:


> I think you missed my point. Of course he is a promoter; he’s running a business, and making people buy tickets and PPVs is his first priority. However, he clearly has a love for *professional wrestling, a term that Vince himself tried to banish for decades from even being used by commentators.* That’s the distinction.


*Tony is acting as wrestling is legit. He's all about wins and losses.* is a separate point. Tony is pushing over and beyond what Vince ever did.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Zappers said:


> Again with the personal insulting .... gif and snide remark.....
> 
> No, again you're not understanding. The last two sentences are a separate point.
> 
> ...


Okay, dude. If they were separate points, you have to write them that way. They can't be in consecutive sentences subsequent to, and in support of, a declarative statement.

I've taught writing for almost twenty years - just trust me when I say that you are the problem. Just be more clear, and there might not be such misunderstandings.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

yeah zappers fam you cant write a declarative statement preceded by consecutive sentences consisting of two separate points lol


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

Tony Khan seems like a decent dude but he needs to stop with the "we put on the greatest wrestling show of all time" stuff.

He should be positioning himself as the underdog like WWE did against WCW, not acting like a megalomaniac before even has a TV show on the air.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Britz94xD said:


> Tony Khan seems like a decent dude but he needs to stop with the "we put on the greatest wrestling show of all time" stuff.
> 
> He should be positioning himself as the underdog like WWE did against WCW, not acting like a megalomaniac before even has a TV show on the air.


I disagree, partly because it really doesn't work when you're a promotion backed by a billionaire, and partly because swagger is only a negative in pro-wrestling if you can't back it up. Right now, we put on the best shows is a strong play as long as they can keep of the quality gap they have with WWE once TV stars in the fall.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Britz94xD said:


> Tony Khan seems like a decent dude but he needs to stop with the "we put on the greatest wrestling show of all time" stuff.
> 
> He should be positioning himself as the underdog like WWE did against WCW, not acting like a megalomaniac before even has a TV show on the air.


His goal was big and his results are big. What's the problem?


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

MOX said:


> yeah zappers fam you cant write a declarative statement preceded by consecutive sentences consisting of two separate points lol














Britz94xD said:


> Tony Khan seems like a decent dude but he needs to stop with the "we put on the greatest wrestling show of all time" stuff.
> 
> He should be positioning himself as the underdog like WWE did against WCW, *not acting like a megalomaniac* before even has a TV show on the air.


Does he strike you as a megalomaniac? To me, he's come off as a rather nice chap who's confident in the quality of his product. Maybe I missed something he said.


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

The self congratulating by Khan (and the EVPs) is a little too much imo. The hyperbole is resemblant of Tony Schiavone's "Greatest moment in the history of our sport". Double or Nothing was a very good debut PPV show but repeatedly saying that it was the greatest show OF ALL TIME sounds more delusional than showing a confidence in oneself.

You know they're going to claim All Out as being the greatest wrestling show in history too.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139578280405692418
> Thought it'd be Moxley, but I'm fine with this as well.


what a shit interview. Austin is the worst, he is doing 90% fo the talking and always talking over Tony.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Britz94xD said:


> The self congratulating by Khan (and the EVPs) is a little too much imo. The hyperbole is resemblant of Tony Schiavone's "Greatest moment in the history of our sport". Double or Nothing was a very good debut PPV show but repeatedly saying that it was the greatest show OF ALL TIME sounds more delusional than showing a confidence in oneself.
> 
> You know they're going to claim All Out as being the greatest wrestling show in history too.


So what. A promoter promotes.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Britz94xD said:


> The self congratulating by Khan (and the EVPs) is a little too much imo. The hyperbole is resemblant of Tony Schiavone's "Greatest moment in the history of our sport". Double or Nothing was a very good debut PPV show but repeatedly saying that it was the greatest show OF ALL TIME sounds more delusional than showing a confidence in oneself.
> 
> You know they're going to claim All Out as being the greatest wrestling show in history too.


Every wrestling company does this. The WWE does it all the time with Cole saying every year OMG this is the best WM or RR or whatever PPV of all time.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

He's selling a product, WTF do you expect him to say? Also it's hard to position yourself as an "underdog" when you're promotion is run by a guy who's family has more money than Vince McMahon does.


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> Every wrestling company does this. The WWE does it all the time with Cole saying every year OMG this is the best WM or RR or whatever PPV of all time.


Yeah and we crap on WWE everytime they do this.

AEW will run out of good will with their fans eventually if they keep calling above average shows the GOAT.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Britz94xD said:


> Yeah and we crap on WWE everytime they do this.
> 
> AEW will run out of good will with their fans eventually if they keep calling above average shows the GOAT.


Two men are walking in the woods when a bear starts charging out of the woods.

One man quickly tightens his shows as much as he can.

The other says: You can't out run a bear.

The first man replies: I don't have to out run the bear I just have to out run you!

They can get away with it as long as they keep ahead of the WWE in quality.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

There's a few people complaining that Tony Khan is promoting this product well wouldn't you


----------

